# Andres Nocioni Song!



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

This is perhaps the greatest parody song ever made. No disrespect mean to Adam Sandler, Jack Black, Dennis Miller, Weird Al, or other parody greats, but I liked it. I heard this on the way home from work and can't get it out of my head.

I didn't catch who made it, but the web site says "Mike Shehan's Manniversary-winning entry celebrating Andres Nocioni."

http://espn-mp3-od.andomedia.com/stations/990/mjhnocioni.mp3

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rofl...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OMG.

thanks for that. now i have the diet coke all over the keyboard.

too, too funny.





:jam:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice.

How can we get the UC crowd to learn the song? It'd kinda be like the crowd singing Wild Thing at the end of Major League, but much more soulful. If done right, the national TV audience would be positively dumbstruck.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> OMG.
> 
> thanks for that. now i have the diet coke all over the keyboard.
> 
> ...


Andres Nocioni... No-ci-o-o-ni-i-i
Andres spills Miz's coke all over her keyboard cause he doesn't like that stuff. Into battle he needs his heart and a couple of Red Bulls; his opponents will have it rough!
Andres Nocioni... No-ci-o-o-ni-i-i



Edit: for syllables


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow even I'll laugh at that....too funny


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:
That was great!

Hmm, random thought that came to me while browsing for the picture to use as the album art for this Nocioni song on my iTunes: The first thing I thought when I saw his original NBA player profile picture was that he looked like a hockey player.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Not as good as the grease skit, but still funny.



> How can we get the UC crowd to learn the song?


That would be great to see.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they should get the guy singing this to perform at half-time at the UC for game three. put up all the lyrics on the jumboscreen with a little bouncing ball and have the crowd sing along.

now that's a youtube moment waiting to happen.

i heart this song.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> :laugh:
> That was great!
> 
> Hmm, random thought that came to me while browsing for the picture to use as the album art for this Nocioni song on my iTunes: The first thing I thought when I saw his original NBA player profile picture was that he looked like a hockey player.


Oh. I think there is only one possible image for the cover art.










Whose work was this again? I can't stop laughing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump. cause i need a laugh today. 

and if you were wondering why andres shaved the goatee (i know i was) here's why:

*No, Andres Nocioni didn't shave his season-long goatee to change his fortunes. "I missed a spot shaving," Nocioni said. "Then I tried to make everything smaller and smaller. It didn't work, so I shaved everything."*



:laugh:


 hair today, gone tommorrow


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/woAnHUPQWMA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/woAnHUPQWMA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

This is the buzz-saw in store for the Pistons on Thursday. Air Fresh gym shoes.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> [pic] Whose work was this again? I can't stop laughing.


That would be me. It woulda been better and made more sense if, instead of Tyrus Thomas delivering that line, it woulda been one of the Miami Heat players in the background. But I couldn't easily find an appropriate picture for that. Oh well, whatever.



mizenkay said:


> "I missed a spot shaving," Nocioni said. "Then I tried to make everything smaller and smaller. It didn't work, so I shaved everything."


Hilarious, I was wondering what the story was.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yup, the argentinian went "brazillian" if you know what i mean.




:angel:


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Good news... Noc looks pretty fired up for game 3 against the Pistons:










^ picture likely to disappear soon due to bandwidth consumption, heh


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh the look on rasheed's face is hilarious.

nice work, CRK.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The end of that is great.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vHLRfxMAa5I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vHLRfxMAa5I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
"We throw all our garbage in this place."
"My mom is watching that!"
:lol:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJGhIM5MgmE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJGhIM5MgmE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-8r38r2w0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-8r38r2w0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
"What do you enjoy most? Breakin' ankles, three points..."
:lol:


----------

